# GTiR OLDSPEED with NEUSPEED



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Check this out !!!!! 

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB17&Number=67627711


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB9&Number=67627711&*

sorry link


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*link is corrected*

thread was moved so i fixed the link


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That looks like a fun idea.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats just sick.... i wish i had a gtir motor


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

:wtf: 
thats just not cool at all 
why didnt they just put that beast in a 510

:givebeer:


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> :wtf:
> thats just not cool at all
> why didnt they just put that beast in a 510
> 
> :givebeer:


we had similar reaction with vw also ,but it does make sense when we concidered everything : cost ,cost of added HP , the rabbit was set up already as a SCCA car it only weights 1850 lbs from the factory 

www.epikmotorsports.com this link will explain everything please feel free to 
email us if you have any questions


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

*my gtir*

i got a gtir and just had the motor rebuilt, i took the motor out and stripped it myself to save money, all has gone well puting it back together but i cant find where my oil temperature sender goes, it should be near the oil filter, would you please be able to tell me


----------

